
4HWW 4 Devs: How to Pay Rent When You're Sick (And Won't Get Better, for Years) - hsribei
https://hsribei.github.io/log/4hww4devs/
======
guilhermenegri
An incredible story of life! I agree with you that few pesosas are bothered
that developing software or undertaking startups has a high risk and cost to
health.

------
jaworrom
This. Love it! This is precisely what I aim to do. Best of luck on your
journey, my friend.

~~~
hsribei
Thanks! Good luck on yours too. If you write about it, please let me know. My
gmail is hsribei.pub. Cheers!

------
merrua
Good luck. Look at dropshipping.

